# Dropped my new betta. :[



## ashleyy (Sep 10, 2010)

I got a betta today from Petco and what do I do?

I tried to scoop him out of the container with my hand. Of course he flops out of my hand. I try to pick him up and of course he keeps falling out of my hand all over the carpet, until I finally get him in there. :[

I can't believe I let that happen. And I can't believe that he is now swimming in a S motion. He swims to the top for air easily, but not so much straight across.

I also caught him laying down on the gravel breathing heavy. Ugh. I can't believe myself. GRrr.

What should I do other that giving him time and lowering the water level?
He's in a 3 gallon at 78 degrees.


----------



## Bettame (Jul 28, 2010)

I hope that your fish is okay tomorrow. Hopefully it will make it. If not, I hear Petco has like a 15 day return policy or something just in case something happens to the fish.


----------



## ashleyy (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks. :/ I just feel so bad because he was the only one for was begging for my attention. I bring him home and that happens. geez.


----------



## TheSecondOne (Nov 18, 2010)

ashleyy, I think your betta should be fine. The reason he's swimming in an S-pattern is because his pectoral fins may have dried out a bit after touching your carpet. So he's using the S-swimming to compensate. As for the heavy breathing, I guess it's natural after he's been through the fright of rolling on the carpet.


----------



## ashleyy (Sep 10, 2010)

TheSecondOne said:


> ashleyy, I think your betta should be fine. The reason he's swimming in an S-pattern is because his pectoral fins may have dried out a bit after touching your carpet. So he's using the S-swimming to compensate. As for the heavy breathing, I guess it's natural after he's been through the fright of rolling on the carpet.


At first I thought this but he is still acting the same about 6 hours later. :/


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

You should have seen Drax when it started to get REALLY cold in my room the first night I was so nervous it was harming him. Now he's VERY active and acting just adorable playing with the bubbles he's been making at the top of the vase. So they seem to bounce back really quick. Just give him a day.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Maybe he was messed up in the cup in shape? For now if I were you I'd make sure the water was plenty clean and warm, and as some one told me when I dropped Velvet, just a pinch of AQ salt to help with the stress. There is a possibility that he could have been injured, though ]=

If he's okay by the morning than you might not have to worry. Only time can tell I guess.


----------

